# Eye bulging in both eyes



## hopsdesigns (Jan 19, 2010)

I was wanting to get some input onwhat can causeeye bulging. I've reada little online, but wanted hear what you guys think. I have an appointment for her to go see the vet tomorrow. Hopefully this can be treated. Thanks for any input!


----------



## Pipp (Jan 19, 2010)

One eye or both eyes? 

The most common cause I think is a head abscess, but glaucoma is also reasonably common.

Can we get more details re: age, breed, history, etc? There is a pinned thread that asks some questions that will help us help you. 


sas :?


----------



## hopsdesigns (Jan 19, 2010)

Fergie is a broken harlequin rex and is only 18 months old.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 19, 2010)

According to Dana Krempels bulging of 1 eye would often indicate a retrobulbar abscess but if the bulging is in both eyes could be a mass in the chest. So maybe the vet can do a chest x-ray...

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Rabbits-703/eyes-3.htm


Please let us know and Good Luck with this:hug:


----------



## Pipp (Jan 19, 2010)

Ah, sorry, didn't take note of the 'both eyes' reference in the title. 

How much are they bulging? How fast did it come on? Is it a consistent amount or is it coming and going? Is it getting more pronounced? These are things to keep note of to tell your vet. 

Glaucoma can be present in both eyes and it comes on pretty young. 

Here's an excerpt from Susan Keil's great article on rabbit eyes, found here: 

Rabbit Eyes By: Susan Keil, DVM, MS, DACVO
http://www.mohrs.org/hrswebpg24.html

_Glaucoma is a disease where an excessive intraocular pressure (IOP) causes damage to the retina. Blindness results when the IOP is too high for too long. Normal eye pressure is 15-25 mmHg. Glaucoma values can be interpreted as 26-95 mmHg. In New Zealand White (NZW) rabbits, the condition is inherited as an autosomal recessive trait. The onset of disease in the NZW is often between 3-6 months of age.

Clinical signs include buphthalmos (enlargement of the globe), generalized corneal edema (cornea appears blue), and blindness. Treatment of glaucoma is often frustrating. There are numerous topical medications (carbonic anhydrase inhibitors, prostaglandin antagonists, beta-blockers, parasympathomimetics) that can be utilized alone or in combination. Glaucoma is a disease that will require chronic medications and frequent rechecks. The target IOP for a visual eye with glaucoma is below 20-25 mmHg. If the IOP starts to rise, then additional medications will be recommended. The goal is to keep a visual eye visual.

Sometimes surgery may be recommended for either the visual (diode laser cycloablation, cyclocryoablation) or blind eye (enucleation, evisceration). Another option for a blind glaucoma eye is an injection of gentamicin antibiotic into the eye. This is called a chemical ablation. A chemical ablation "kills" the eye's ability to produce fluid. Without fluid production, the IOP drops permanently. The goal with a blind glaucoma eye is to keep the eye comfortable. Pressures below 35-40 mmHg are considered comfortable._

And of course MediRabbit is always good for information, although I do think in in this area, they confuse and scare people on this page with a pretty dire prognosis re: eye abscesses. 

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Eye_diseases/Clinical/Eye_diseases.htm

But abscesses causing a bulging eye (most often dental related) are treatable with aggressive oral and injected antibiotics, and if that doesn't work, then surgery. 

Did she show any signs of a dental issue, ear infection, etc? Did her eating habits change? Maybe a double abscess from a mouthful of bad teeth? 

I would think the Vet would be inclined to try an aggressive regiment of both oral and injected antibiotics and/or surgical removal of the abscess (and the eye depending on the location). 

My vet uses some form of injected penicillin (PenG or Bicillin) and oral ChlorPalm. Zithromax is also a good bet but this sort of thing I imagine will require a culture and sensitivity test ASAP if an infection is confirmed. 

I'm not sure what kind of a chest mass would be all that common in an 18-month old rabbit, but as per the previous post, something else to think about. I did read about a case where a respiratory infection caused both eyes to bulge. 

Obviously a vet issue whatever. 

I hope she's okay. Pretty rabbit. 


sas ray:


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jan 20, 2010)

*hopsdesigns wrote: *


> I was wanting to get some input onwhat can causeeye bulging. I've reada little online, but wanted hear what you guys think. I have an appointment for her to go see the vet tomorrow. Hopefully this can be treated. Thanks for any input!


i hope the dvm is a specialist,,yes the little guy needs a facial skull radiograph,,perhaps surgery,antibiotics ie. penicillin-G,,please let us know,,ours prayers be with you...sincerely james :wave::rose:waller


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 20, 2010)

Agreed, needs facial and possibly chest x-rays. Glaucoma and abscesses are the likely causes. Best to get this taken care of soon, as if it is a head abscess, or chest, it will probably cause serious complications very quickly. I remember a bunny on here who had one eye recurrently bulging, and he/she had an abscessed tooth root; the bunny did not survive. Early treatment with aggressive antibiotics is important for a good outcome in abscesses.

Ask your vet about injectible penicillin G.


----------



## hopsdesigns (Jan 20, 2010)

Fergie saw the vet today, and she has an over grown tooth. She's going to need dental work. So thank goodness it's nothing more. Thanks for your input.


----------



## ra7751 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just wondering....what vet did you go to? This sounds much more serious that just a dental problem. Many dental issues lead to some serious infection/abscess concerns. Have dealt with dental abscesses quite a bit.

Randy


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree with Randy.... Seem there would have to be more going on than a simple overgrown tooth :?


----------



## hopsdesigns (Jan 21, 2010)

Fergie's eyes where looking better by the time she was at the vet. She had a physical, and he checked her teeth and saw there was an over grown tooth about three times the sizes it should be. She also has some congestion too. When she has her dental work they be able to look and see if there are any other issues. After her surgery she'll be put on antibiotics to help the pain and congestion.

Dr. Griffin only specializes in exotic animals. He has helped me through Fergie's dad's situation with GI problems. He's a great doctor!


----------

